# Calling all Moose! I really need a Moose Pic Success Thread!



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm really wanting to go Moose hunting. Please share your Moose pics, hunt pictures, whatever. Big, little, I don't care where in the world you hunted them.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

A young Shiras bull. My Dad and I both are sitting on 19 points. We are hoping for a couple great hunts in the next few years.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

A shiras I helped a buddy shoot a couple years ago.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My grandfather's 2005 bull. Pardon the graphic nature of some of the pics.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

And here's a few more that I've seen while out & about.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My 2014 moose hunt..


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> I'm really wanting to go Moose hunting. Please share


Are you close to getting a UT OIL moose hunt?


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

gdog said:


> Are you close to getting a UT OIL moose hunt?


Not really unless I get lucky in the random draw or make alot of money and buy a moose hunt. There is always that hunter that draws non max bonus point so you never know


----------



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

*my 2010 archery wasatch bull*

[/ATTACH]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/75017-post-moose-stories-here.html


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my moose thread I ran on MM's...Scouting to harvest.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID30/2390.html


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you everyone for sharing.
Any more?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing.
> Any more?


I have 1352 more moose stories, about half with pictures, 7 of which are in focus.

.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> I have 1352 more moose stories, about half with pictures, 7 of which are in focus.
> 
> .


I'll take the hunting stories, pics, and whatever is in focus. Any Canadian and/or Alaskan hunting stories with pics?


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

2014 Moose Hunt


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Calling all ducks said:


> 2014 Moose Hunt


Sweet pics, any story?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Really cool looking moose...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/29908-kamas-archery-moose-first-bow-kill.html

Here is the link to my moose hunt back in 2011. One of my all time favorite hunts. Spent a couple weeks on the mountain with my dad , brother in law and cousin.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

gdog said:


> Really cool looking moose...


Your hunting days would be cursed for the rest of your life if you shoot a white moose.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my moose from 2006. A small video and a few pics
So far one of the best hunts of my life!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

grunt_smacker said:


> Here is my moose from 2006. A small video and a few pics
> So far one of the best hunts of my life!


Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Grunt smacker, that is a dandy bull!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/132338-oil-moose.html

Here he is on the wall...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> Awesome!!!!!!


grunt_smacker, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

steep


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot a nice moose on the Little Greys River drainage. Stuck a knife in my crotch gutting it. Missed the femoral but still nearly bled to death. Happened 54 miles from a hospital. As my hunting partner drove me to the hospital, mostly in and out of bumper-to-bumper opening-day traffic on logging roads, I pushed on the femoral as hard as I could but I kept passing out from shock.

They had to cut me open and sew me up from the inside out. I got an oil change let me tell ya. Later I ended up with a blod clot in my ankle and nearly died from that.



good grief

.


----------

